# Knife Defense/Disarm Video Clip



## aiki456

I was actually not really happy with this video after we shot it because, having only filmed the technique being done slowly, I didn't think it gave the viewer an idea of what a good technique it really is. It has, however, gotten some pretty positive feedback on metacafe so I thought I would share it with you here... http://www.metacafe.com/watch/943652/knife_defense_knife_held_at_side_of_neck/


----------



## thardey

I've learned a similar defense -- I picked it up from Krav Maga--

I like that one a lot, quick, simple, and effective for a bad situation. (Just gotta make sure your hands don't slip!)


----------



## Doc_Jude

Live, it might be a good idea to raise the right arm up at your side, proximal the elbow, and touch the top of your head when you drop the chin. That way, he won't be able to pull the weapon across the throat w/o straightening his arm. The left hand comes up to reinforce that chin clamp & you step to the side. Then you can put the weapon into the throat, the liver, or not. Just hammerlock or whatever.


----------



## theletch1

Haven't seen that one done before.  I think we'll work it next class.  For the knife in that position I've always liked shihonage out of it.


----------



## Guro Harold

Thanks for sharing the clip!

Also:



Doc_Jude said:


> Live, it might be a good idea to raise the right arm up at your side, proximal the elbow, and touch the top of your head when you drop the chin. That way, he won't be able to pull the weapon across the throat w/o straightening his arm. The left hand comes up to reinforce that chin clamp & you step to the side. Then you can put the weapon into the throat, the liver, or not. Just hammerlock or whatever.


 
These are some great points!

Also pushing/popping the elbow in as an early phase counter might allow more room for seizing the weapon hand.

I like the shave block guard as well. The shave block gives a good reference for accessing the weapon hand and keeping the weapon arm checked.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

It won't open up for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That is infuriating as it sounds like a good watch!


----------



## arnisador

Yes, I had trouble with it too! It loaded but wouldn't play.


----------



## aiki456

Thank you for taking the time to watch and provide feedback on the video; it's much appreciated.

To the person that commented that it was similar to a krav maga technique... this is actually a Systema technique but I believe that they are very similar styles.

To the folks that were not able to open the video... have you tried to view any other metacafe videos? I'm wondering if it's a pervasive problem or just a problem with this particular clip.

Thanks again to everyone for the feedback!

Frank


----------



## still learning

Hello, Great stuffs...NOT sure how many people would hold the knife like that to the side of the neck?  But it is a possibleablity and your video show a great way to escape!

Aloha,


----------



## Bigshadow

Doc_Jude said:


> Live, it might be a good idea to raise the right arm up at your side, proximal the elbow, and touch the top of your head when you drop the chin. That way, he won't be able to pull the weapon across the throat w/o straightening his arm. The left hand comes up to reinforce that chin clamp & you step to the side. Then you can put the weapon into the throat, the liver, or not. Just hammerlock or whatever.



Excellent advice about the right arm.  I was explaining that to my GF when we watched it.  Using the trapped elbow, you may want to try and turn the opposite way into the attacker.  Be sure to keep their elbow in the same place and pivot around it.  If you pull them around you will give them something to work with.  If you want, play with it and see what you can find.


----------



## Bodhisattva

That's a big load of horse ****.

You're going to get people killed teaching them that kind of crap. Honestly.

Let's break it down:

1: Man drops chin to stop attacker from drawing knife across throat.  

2: Attacker cuts throat anyway.

3: Man curses his dumb martial arts teacher for selling him phony self-defense techniques *for money* and curses some more because he won't be around to see his family grow and prosper.

Total horse ****.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim

Bodhisattva said:


> That's a big load of horse ****.
> 
> You're going to get people killed teaching them that kind of crap. Honestly.
> 
> Let's break it down:
> 
> 1: Man drops chin to stop attacker from drawing knife across throat.
> 
> 2: Attacker cuts throat anyway.
> 
> 3: Man curses his dumb martial arts teacher for selling him phony self-defense techniques *for money* and curses some more because he won't be around to see his family grow and prosper.
> 
> Total horse ****.



Wow....I have BIG problems with techniques whenever 

1- You are in the line of fire (ie: knife can cut you), and 
2- You don't have complete control over the weapon. 

Trying to stab someone with their own knife while your throat is still in-between.......This doesn't work for me. I couldn't conceive even training this, much less trying against an angry, motivated opponent using a live blade. Sorry. Knife combat is too dynamic, and there is too much at stake. Try this technique with a marker and the partner is completely un-cooperative (much less pissed off and with evil thoughts). You'll see what I mean.

FWIW, I have been in this position before in the streets. I used an over shoulder throw (after securing the arm down to my chest using both hands) and stomp(s) while taking the knife away. I feel very lucky to have survived.


----------



## kailat

Bodhisattva said:


> That's a big load of horse ****.
> 
> You're going to get people killed teaching them that kind of crap. Honestly.
> 
> Let's break it down:
> 
> 1: Man drops chin to stop attacker from drawing knife across throat.
> 
> 2: Attacker cuts throat anyway.
> 
> 3: Man curses his dumb martial arts teacher for selling him phony self-defense techniques *for money* and curses some more because he won't be around to see his family grow and prosper.
> 
> Total horse ****.


 

As much as i'd like to admit it, I think your correct.  There are very few blade techniques of this sort that I think would work in a real life situation.

 There are too many " WHAT IF's" that come to mind.  

 The thing we have to look at when we analyze this technique;
A) the guy holding the knife, if you notice in training his left hand/arm is just hanging there allowing the individual to work the technique.  Indefenitly after the one practicing this tech gets it down pat, the guy holding the knife needs to AGGRESSIVLY do everything in his power to NOT let the other guy prove that this technique can and will work.

If there is any reasonable means of doubt that this tech fails even 2 out of 3 times, then it should be discarded as NO GOOD!!

 Thats one way I train myself to analyze these situations.

 NOW you want to know how I would do this technique?  From a kill or be killed position!  

 As he puts the blade to my throat I would do all that I could to wedge my hand between my throat and the blade at all cost to prevent a fatal slash accross the throat..  WHY?  In a position where its my life or his, a cut accross my hand be it front or back is a less than lethal slash that I can live with.  Id rather it be my hand than my throat.  Then I'd perform a simular technique.  

TO ASSUME, that the attacke will not take his free hand and press on your arm, lower back, trap your left arm etc.. is a hard lesson that you would not want to find out if u were to try this in real life.

JUST MY 2cent here.  

this is why I don't rely on alot of knife work that seems too good to be true scenario.  If your not practicing to get cut or to expect a cut in a knife situation your grossly mistaken and misleading yourself and your training...


----------



## Bigshadow

kailat said:


> the guy holding the knife needs to AGGRESSIVLY do everything in his power to NOT let the other guy prove that this technique can and will work.



While I agree with you regarding the training, I would consider that the attacker on the street does not know what you are going to do.  In training the "aggressive" attacker can end up "anticipating" what is going to happen (because you just did it 5 times) and completely foil any success in learning a technique.  So yes the attacker must be realistic in the attack (taking the defender's balance and trying to limit the defender's options), but at the same time, has to do it with the mind that he does not know what his defender is about to do (that is training for the attacker).



kailat said:


> If there is any reasonable means of doubt that this tech fails even 2 out of 3 times, then it should be discarded as NO GOOD!!



That is murky water there.  I somewhat agree with that.  IMO, to tell someone that is short sighted.  What if the people don't fully understand the technique and only think they know the technique?  

Just because Mt. Fuji is hidden behind the tree and you cannot see it, does not mean that it doesn't exist.  



kailat said:


> As he puts the blade to my throat I would do all that I could to wedge my hand between my throat and the blade at all cost to prevent a fatal slash accross the throat..  WHY?  In a position where its my life or his, a cut accross my hand be it front or back is a less than lethal slash that I can live with.  Id rather it be my hand than my throat.  Then I'd perform a simular technique.




I would just lock his elbow in place by lifting my arm along with immediate action to taking the attacker's balance.  If I control the attacker, I don't need to worry about the blade.  No need to get all messy with cut fingers and all (if it all possible).


----------



## kailat

Hi Big after I wrote this post last night, I tested this specific technique out.

  here is what I came up with.  First off I tried the way the video portrayed.  And it is a "fun" technique kinda gets you smilin cause in a perfect world it is one of those "textbook pretty" techniques that if it would work it would be sweet!!  

 I don't want to sound like IM putting Aiki and his crew down for even putting that video up.  Because bro It takes alot of courage to put that out there and by all means were all here to criticize thats what were here for in the forums lol.. We all know NOONE is perfect and neither is any one technique ..  So im just picking apart the clip as I seen fit.  Not from a "jackass" point of view.  I just like to help better a something that may be overlooked.

As I toyed with the technique, I found a few pretty neat ways to disable the attacker in this situation.  

I tried my method and I took a minor cut accross my last 3 fingers at best, and landed the attacker in a vulnerable position.  

Secondly I tried just as locking out the arm into a hip toss and that again worked out wonderfully. ( No cut) 

Thirdly, immedietly on his attack I gave a quick pop to his groin which caused a reaction to allow me a quick roll out into an armbar and takedown.

I wish I had a way to record on video these applications.  I'll look and see what I can come up with.  Ithink my digital camera is able to do these clips.. I've just never tried it.  Lord look out if it works..  HAHAHA I can post all kinds of goodies and get criticized myself...  I'll play with it later tonite after I get off work and see what I can come up with.

thanks again


----------



## Bigshadow

kailat said:


> Hi Big after I wrote this post last night, I tested this specific technique out.



No worries!   

They are alot of fun to play with.  I have worked them before too.  Usually, with us, the attacker will push the victims hips forward as knife goes around the neck to take the victim's balance.

When I was the victim, I would immediately trap the elbow by lifting the arm and with the other hand, pin the knife hand to my chest, while dropping my hips to put them back under my shoulders.  Using my shoulders to roll the forearm and pivot to the outside around the attacker's trapped elbow (using it as a fulcrum) until I am facing the attacker at which point I have him bent over backward with his arm twisted back.  At this point I have plenty of options available and the attacker has very little and the knife is still in his hand (unless he dropped it).

Of course there are probably many things to do, just depends on where you act on the time-line and how the attack is shaped at that moment.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Oh I wish I could view this!


----------



## Bigshadow

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Oh I wish I could view this!



What happens when you try to view it?


----------



## Doc_Jude

Bigshadow said:


> I would just lock his elbow in place by lifting my arm along with immediate action to taking the attacker's balance.  If I control the attacker, I don't need to worry about the blade.  No need to get all messy with cut fingers and all (if it all possible).



Ummm, why not do all this AND check the weapon hand? Grasp the knife hand at the base of the the thumb and clinch it to the body, anchoring it to allow for the rest of the technique to have time to work. Don't grab the wrist, because unless you've got ridiculous grip strength, & I'm talking about at least 300lbs of grip strength, you will not be able to arrest the underlying muscles and he'll still have articulation of that joint & he can turn that point into you, and a few millimeters later you're headed down to the road to hypovolemic shock/unconsciousness/brain death.

**Edit** Oh, I see you answered that. Never mind  ^_^


----------



## Bigshadow

Doc_Jude said:


> Ummm, why not do all this AND check the weapon hand? Grasp the knife hand at the base of the the thumb and clinch it to the body, anchoring it to allow for the rest of the technique to have time to work.



Absolutely 

However, you wouldn't HAVE to do that, it can be gotten out of without the check.  I have a hunch one can get out of it without using their hands at all if they are really good.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Bigshadow said:


> Absolutely
> 
> However, you wouldn't HAVE to do that, it can be gotten out of without the check.  I have a hunch one can get out of it without using their hands at all if they are really good.



Yeah, someone could be good enough. I, however, hedge my bets :wink:

PS: I just showed a training partner a variation of the raised-arm elbow block defense while we watch some old Paul Vunak vids. Thanks for the motivation!!!


----------



## Bigshadow

Doc_Jude said:


> Yeah, someone could be good enough. I, however, hedge my bets :wink:



I wish I was that good! 



Doc_Jude said:


> PS: I just showed a training partner a variation of the raised-arm elbow block defense while we watch some old Paul Vunak vids. Thanks for the motivation!!!



Cool!  I find scenario drills to be motivating as well.  They are always fun!


----------



## Doc_Jude

Bigshadow said:


> I wish I was that good!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  I find scenario drills to be motivating as well.  They are always fun!



Hey, just a few points: while working this drill (considering that the attacker had the knife in his right hand, around your neck on the left side), raise the right arm behind his right elbow, reaching up and over to almost touch your left ear, so that he can't pull the blade across your throat. Pin the knife hand to the chest with your left hand. Lift the right arm and turn slightly, *stepping with the left foot on his right foot.* Stomp if you like. That way, he's not able to move that foot and he's less able to deal with your counter. Then, as you rotate under his right arm, drive the elbow of the left arm (the knife pinning arm) into his right hip joint, the Booj folks out there refer to this point as Koi, if I remember my Gyokko Ryu kyusho correctly. This will break his balance even more. Now, the underarm pass and transition to your counter (elbow bar, hammer lock, disarm&dispatch, etc) with no resistance.


----------



## Bodhisattva

Bigshadow said:


> While I agree with you regarding the training, I would consider that the attacker on the street does not know what you are going to do. In training the "aggressive" attacker can end up "anticipating" what is going to happen (because you just did it 5 times) and completely foil any success in learning a technique. So yes the attacker must be realistic in the attack (taking the defender's balance and trying to limit the defender's options), but at the same time, has to do it with the mind that he does not know what his defender is about to do (that is training for the attacker)..


 

I think it's pretty silly to assume that some guy "on the street" has taken your back, put a knife to your throat from behind, and "doesn't know what you are going to do."

I mean, if you think some half-retarded grandmother is out there walking around with a knife, and is going to put it to your throat from behind, then MAYBE, only MAYBE this kind of nonsense will work.

But a strong man, with aggressive intent to harm, is going to cut you and cut you and cut you.

Oh yea, I forgot, you're a deadly assassin of the shadows.


----------



## Bodhisattva

Bigshadow said:


> Absolutely
> 
> However, you wouldn't HAVE to do that, it can be gotten out of without the check. I have a hunch one can get out of it without using their hands at all if they are really good.


 
Yep, all they have to do is _turn to deadly mist_ (that is, if they have their purple-yellow striped belt in ninjutsu yet) and the attacker just falls down dead with a look of surprise on his face.

Man, ninjas are ultimately powerful!


----------



## Doc_Jude

...& the MMA knucklehead ham-handedly enters the conversation as only he can...


----------



## Bigshadow

Doc_Jude said:


> Hey, just a few points: while working this drill (considering that the attacker had the knife in his right hand, around your neck on the left side), raise the right arm behind his right elbow, reaching up and over to almost touch your left ear, so that he can't pull the blade across your throat. Pin the knife hand to the chest with your left hand. Lift the right arm and turn slightly, *stepping with the left foot on his right foot.* Stomp if you like. That way, he's not able to move that foot and he's less able to deal with your counter. Then, as you rotate under his right arm, drive the elbow of the left arm (the knife pinning arm) into his right hip joint, the Booj folks out there refer to this point as Koi, if I remember my Gyokko Ryu kyusho correctly. This will break his balance even more. Now, the underarm pass and transition to your counter (elbow bar, hammer lock, disarm&dispatch, etc) with no resistance.



I think I have done something similar before.  Pretty cool though!


----------



## Bigshadow

Bodhisattva said:


> But a strong man, with aggressive intent to harm, is going to cut you and cut you and cut you.



If his intent and motive is to cut, then they will cut.  That is an entirely different situation for which there are ways of dealing with that too.



Bodhisattva said:


> Oh yea, I forgot, you're a deadly assassin of the shadows.



Nah, but I am not one of those knuckle dragging ham fisted oafs whose reaction to every encounter is to wreck everything like a bull in a china shop, either!


----------



## Bigshadow

Bodhisattva said:


> Yep, all they have to do is _turn to deadly mist_ (that is, if they have their purple-yellow striped belt in ninjutsu yet) and the attacker just falls down dead with a look of surprise on his face.
> 
> Man, ninjas are ultimately powerful!



The maturity is so overwhelming. :shrug:


----------



## Bodhisattva

Doc_Jude said:


> ...& the MMA knucklehead ham-handedly enters the conversation as only he can...


 
The maturity is so overwhelming. :shrug:


----------



## Bodhisattva

Bigshadow said:


> If his intent and motive is to cut, then they will cut. That is an entirely different situation for which there are ways of dealing with that too.


 
If his intention _isn't to cut_ then escape is always going to be _really easy._

So why would you need a martial art technique for that???

That's really kind of humorous:

*How to survive a knife attack from an attacker with no intent to cut you! And several other martial pearls from the Ultimate Power Team!*

That doesn't make much sense, Ninja.

--

And for the record, the MMA guy went to ninja classes for a while and eventually had to admit to himself it was all quite ridiculous and useless.


----------



## Grenadier

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

_Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. 

Please review our sniping policy http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sho...d.php?p=427486. 

Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). 

Thank you.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Super Moderator


----------



## Bigshadow

Bodhisattva said:


> If his intention _isn't to cut_ then escape is always going to be _really easy._
> 
> That's really kind of humorous:
> 
> How to survive a knife attack from an attacker with no intent to cut you! And several other martial pearls from the Ultimate Power Team!



Often people use weapons to encourage the victim to do something or to give them something they want.  Another words, their goal isn't to use the knife or gun, it is a means to an end.  It is used to intimidate and cause fear.  They are want something else.  This does not mean they will NOT use it, they most certainly could and one's life is definitely in danger.  

For instance when doing training scenarios, one needs to understand just what the goal is.  Is it a robbery, mugging, etc.  Obviously, if someone only wants to cut you up, why even bother putting the knife to the neck and hold them hostage.  Just walk up and cut, stab, and slice.  If your using a gun, you can start shooting from a distance, never need to put the gun to their head and all those scenarios we see.  

I agree with your premise that if their intent IS TO CUT YOU UP, it isn't likely they are going to come up and just put a knife to your throat.

However, whether the knife is against the throat and the attacker is shouting orders and wants something, or they come up and start trying to remove your kidney without a word, both are seen as a knife attack from a victim's point of view.


----------



## Bigshadow

Bodhisattva said:


> And for the record, the MMA guy went to ninja classes for a while and eventually had to admit to himself it was all quite ridiculous and useless.



Just because one restaurant's soup didn't taste as you expected doesn't necessarily mean that it wasn't tasty soup.

Food for thought... pun intended!


----------



## The Last Legionary

Sometimes, you get a moron who misses the entire point of training exercizes and displays their ignorance to the entire world in much the same way a Scottsman wearing a kilt in the traditional manner displays his twig and berries while standing on a roof in a high wind with a wicked updraft.

Bet that mental picture was entertaining there kiddies.



Bodhisattva said:


> If his intention _isn't to cut_ then escape is always going to be _really easy._
> 
> So why would you need a martial art technique for that???
> 
> That's really kind of humorous:
> 
> *How to survive a knife attack from an attacker with no intent to cut you! And several other martial pearls from the Ultimate Power Team!*
> 
> That doesn't make much sense, Ninja.
> 
> --
> 
> And for the record, the MMA guy went to ninja classes for a while and eventually had to admit to himself it was all quite ridiculous and useless.


 
If MMA was "all that' SEALS and Marines would be training in the octagon before heading to the sandbox. Last I looked, they weren't trainng in SPORT FIGHTING, boyo.



Bodhisattva said:


> I think it's pretty silly to assume that some guy "on the street" has taken your back, put a knife to your throat from behind, and "doesn't know what you are going to do."
> 
> I mean, if you think some half-retarded grandmother is out there walking around with a knife, and is going to put it to your throat from behind, then MAYBE, only MAYBE this kind of nonsense will work.
> 
> But a strong man, with aggressive intent to harm, is going to cut you and cut you and cut you.
> 
> Oh yea, I forgot, you're a deadly assassin of the shadows.


 
Oohhh.  Arrogance AND stupidity, along with a narrow and set world view. I can tell, you will go far. But don't leave yet, you haven't pissed in all the punchbowls yet, and some others still will want to play "wack a troll" with you.



Bodhisattva said:


> Yep, all they have to do is _turn to deadly mist_ (that is, if they have their purple-yellow striped belt in ninjutsu yet) and the attacker just falls down dead with a look of surprise on his face.
> 
> Man, ninjas are ultimately powerful!


 
And Mammals. You forgot mammals.



Doc_Jude said:


> ...& the MMA knucklehead ham-handedly enters the conversation as only he can...


 
Sometimes the lumbering muscle head is useful.
When you need a wall knocked down, a car picked up, or something big and dumb to hide behind when the hot lead starts to fly.



Bigshadow said:


> The maturity is so overwhelming. :shrug:


 


Bodhisattva said:


> The maturity is so overwhelming. :shrug:


 
I know you are but what am I?
I know you are but what am I?
I know you are but what am I?
I know you are but what am I?
I know you are but what am I?
Mrs. Phelps!!!! Bodi's peeing on the floor again!


----------



## shesulsa

*MODERATION NOTE:

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful - we do not art bash here. Please read the General Posting Rules.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator*


----------



## Doc_Jude

Bodhisattva said:


> If his intention _isn't to cut_ then escape is always going to be _really easy._
> 
> So why would you need a martial art technique for that???



I find it hard to believe that an adult in the 21st century is so black and white in their outlook. The knife wielder will either cut the throat immediately or never will? You cannot think of ANY other scenario?
Also, if you train the techniques discussed above, they can be used to counter a pretty hasty throat cut as shown in the video.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Hey, The Last Legionary, settle down. This isn't "Toro-Shido"...


----------



## Archangel M

The Last Legionary said:


> If MMA was "all that' SEALS and Marines would be training in the octagon before heading to the sandbox. Last I looked, they weren't trainng in SPORT FIGHTING, boyo.


 

Modern Army Combatives Program

While not SPORT. Absolutely MMA based.


----------



## thardey

Doc_Jude said:


> I find it hard to believe that an adult in the 21st century is so black and white in their outlook. The knife wielder will either cut the throat immediately or never will? You cannot think of ANY other scenario?
> Also, if you train the techniques discussed above, they can be used to counter a pretty hasty throat cut as shown in the video.



Because then life is simpler, and maturity and wisdom isn't required.


----------



## thardey

Went back and watched it a bit closer -- one thing I don't like is the order in which the counter was done, and I'm always for getting both hands on the knife wrist.

I know it probably would all happen at about the same time, but the very first thing I would do is to get both hands on the knife wrist, _and get the knife away from your neck!_ Even if you drop your chin to prevent a slash to the windpipe, the arteries on the sides of your neck are still exposed.

Then essentially you're just trying to escape -- duck your head and run, using the knife to help create an escape opening. This way the thrusts tend to go to the abdomen, rather than the neck, but that's still a viable target.

In the type of hold shown, it appears to be a "hostage" type hold. If it was going to be an assassination, usually an experienced knifer would grab the chin or head to expose the neck for the slash.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Bodhisattva said:


> The maturity is so overwhelming. :shrug:



... The Pot calling teh N!NJ4 *BLACK*... 

Awww, come back. We were just getting started! :jediduel:

I'm sure we have a lot to learn from each other. Why don't you guys drill such a scenario at your gym, using marking knives or pens, and then get back to us with alternative techniques.


----------



## kailat

When we anaylize the anatomy of a knife fight, the bigger picture that we are failing to look at, is just the main key to survival.  For the majority of the factor the human reaction and fight or flight, "animal instinct" will take over.  Whether or not you have any training or not!!!

 For those that train edged weapon response and instill it within their gross motor skill by training the numerous scenarios that one could encounter, will A) hightened the senses and awareness B) could prevent one from the worse possible situation (DEATH).  All this with the hopes that LUCK is on their side, and the attacker is less than highly skilled knife practicioner.

 There are many many things we have to consider when training a knife fighting scenario.   You cannot recreate no matter how hard you try the emphasis on emotion, feelings, anger, hatred, or the intent to kill.  When we train both parties are usually relaxed and although you may feel your picking up the intensity your EMOTIONAL INTENT TO KILL.   

  POINT A)   If your getting killed and sliced up in a fair game of play in training..  IMAGINE the amount of danger you'll be in, if it was for real?  

  Having been on both sides of the knife in an edged weapon attack/self defense.   From my own experience the 1 and only time I ever pulled a knife on someone w/ full intent on using it... I was freaking out.. NOT because I was scared of the situation BUT fear of killing that person knowing that I could do it all to easy and it would of been "BLOODY" so thank GOD,  I chose to put the knife away and just take the *** beating by 3 guys rather than kill one or even possibly all of them, go to prison and or have the knife used against me had I dropped it, or accidently got it disarmed or whatever the case could of been.  The truth is I am alive, we were all alive in the end.. Yes I got my rear end handed too me by 3 thugs but you know what I'd much of rather took that then the worse case scenario.  That was 17yrs ago... my attitude has changed along with times as well.. Given I was in that situation today its hard to tell what I would do.

 So in finishing, when you train knife work.  One of the best things anyone could do as part of training the blade is 1st and foremost "LEARN the blade"  Understand its power and what you can do with it.  Learn to use it as a killing tool.  Learn to use it as a fighting implement, learn it in the same sense you train to defend against it..  Instead of always trying to defend it, be the guy that feeds the blade and don't let the other guy use any defense..   When you understand that side of training the blade and master that..  Then the defense part will be easier to train and deal with.  

  Just more of my own 2 cents worth..

 Good day


----------

